# first real agility class



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie and I had our first real agility class Friday night. It was kinda boring, but I expected that. Lots of work on focus, working both sides, release cues, different types of surfaces, shaping, back end awareness. It's going to be a fun ride!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

cookieface said:


> It's going to be a fun ride!


You betcha. Get in, buckle up, and enjoy !!!


----------

